# Water changes for 125 gallon with soft acidic water



## vetboy44 (Apr 22, 2003)

I recently purchased a 125 gallon aquarium and was wondering how people do water changes on larder aquariums. I've never had anything larger than a 55 gallon and have always done water changes with buckets. The advantage is that I can exactly match the temperature, pH and hardness before putting the water in the tank. I think using buckets is going to be a little too much work, considering that I'll likely do a 30% water change weekly. Do pythons work well? My water is way too soft and acidic for my mbuna. Is it still ok to use a python if I add cichlid salt and pH modifier to the tank after removing the water to be changed? If not, how does everyone that doesn't have perfect water out of the tap do it?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

What are the readings out of the tap? pH/kH?

Yes...go with a siphon hose that attaches to the sink faucet. Much easier and quicker. If your water is as acidic as you say then I would do smaller water changes more often than larger water changes. It really depends on your load as well.

How many fish, what is your filtration, etc...


----------



## Fishy_Cichlid (Aug 4, 2011)

Go for an Aqueon or a Python or a JBL Complete in and Out. Or you could look up and build one yourself. Pretty basic.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

It requires more equipment but I transfer water from my tap to a water barrel. The barrel has a thermometer and a pump in it. I'm able to match the tank temperature very closely by adjusting the hot and cold on the faucet. While the water is going in the barrel I add the dechlorinator and buffer to keep the water parameters consistent.

Once the barrel is full, I vacuum the substrate in the tank using a python-like device made by Aqueon. When I'm done cleaning, I pump in the water from the barrel.

I have the pump plugged into a power bar that has a power switch. It makes it easier to turn it on and off quickly.

Sometimes I do 70-80% water changes and the fish don't seem the least bit bothered (even though some are wild caught).


----------



## vetboy44 (Apr 22, 2003)

Razorback - the pH is actually better than I thought but still way low for africans 7.2 and the KH is 1. Doesn't get a lot softer.

zimmy - how big of a water barrel do you use? Do you just keep it in the garage when not in use? I like the idea - just not sure about the logistics.

Ben


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

vetboy44 said:


> Razorback - the pH is actually better than I thought but still way low for africans 7.2 and the KH is 1. Doesn't get a lot softer.
> 
> zimmy - how big of a water barrel do you use? Do you just keep it in the garage when not in use? I like the idea - just not sure about the logistics.
> 
> Ben


Yeah...you would probably want to raise the kH if you could.

Also...when I had water barrels in the past I just placed mine close enough to the tank in another room or garage that I could run a long hose and pump to it. I also made sure the barrel was close enough in gallons to my tank just in case emergency water change had to be done. Finding a place for a 125g barrel can be tricky so I would try to find one that is around 55g if possible. I would then premix all the buffers and keep the water heated to tank temp and keep the pump submerged so the water stays aerated. When you do water change just drain the water....then hook the hose to the pump and pump it in. :thumb:


----------



## chagoi (Dec 29, 2010)

[ I agree 200% . I even put a working sink under my tank. I know most people can't do that. That's how important W/C is to me. I have a 45 Gal barrel I fill & treat & pump it in. That's a lot less stressfull on me & the fish. Stress adds up. quote="zimmy"]It requires more equipment but I transfer water from my tap to a water barrel. . The barrel has a thermometer and a pump in it. I'm able to match the tank temperature very closely by adjusting the hot and cold on the faucet. While the water is going in the barrel I add the dechlorinator and buffer to keep the water parameters consistent.

Once the barrel is full, I vacuum the substrate in the tank using a python-like device made by Aqueon. When I'm done cleaning, I pump in the water from the barrel.

I have the pump plugged into a power bar that has a power switch. It makes it easier to turn it on and off quickly.

Sometimes I do 70-80% water changes and the fish don't seem the least bit bothered (even though some are wild caught).[/quote]


----------

